# Phasmid



## Danny. (Sep 28, 2015)

Found a thread legged bug. I feel dumb now thinking it was my first ever walkingstick.  But hey you learn something new every day.

Sorry for the horrible picture but it won't stay still.


----------



## Danny. (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Danny. (Sep 28, 2015)

Found the spot where it moulted from.


----------



## mantiseater (Sep 28, 2015)

it is a thread legged bug. it has tiny raptorial claws


----------



## Danny. (Sep 28, 2015)

mantiseater said:


> it is a thread legged bug. it has tiny raptorial claws


Thanks for clearing that up Brian. What do they eat?Can any forum mod move this topic and change the title?


----------



## mantiseater (Sep 28, 2015)

fruit flies and blue bottles


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 28, 2015)

Strange, raptor arms and all though I had to look them up online. Danny you plan on keeping it? Sounds like it wouldn't be trouble to keep as it eats what a mantid would.


----------



## Danny. (Sep 28, 2015)

CosbyArt said:


> Strange, raptor arms and all though I had to look them up online. Danny you plan on keeping it? Sounds like it wouldn't be trouble to keep as it eats what a mantid would.


Hey Thomas, I ended up letting it go...


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 29, 2015)

Danny. said:


> Hey Thomas, I ended up letting it go...


Can't blame you there, as you likely have enough pet insects to keep you plenty busy without a new one.


----------



## Sticky (Oct 5, 2015)

Where do they live?


----------



## Danny. (Oct 6, 2015)

CosbyArt said:


> Can't blame you there, as you likely have enough pet insects to keep you plenty busy without a new one.


Exactly lol...


Sticky said:


> Where do they live?


Bushes or tall grass? Found this one walking up the brick wall next to the grass.


----------

